# Into what can I swap a 95 Maxima engine?



## iolightning (Mar 10, 2007)

Can my Maxima engine be put into any other car (Nissan/Datsun or otherwise) for a reasonable amount of money? That 190 hp could be good stuff in a light body...

I'm a newbie and not car-knowledgeable, so forgive me if this is a dumb question. 

I have a 5-spd '95 Maxima just declared totaled by my insurance because of frame damage by a hit-and-run driver. Unfortunately, I LOVE this car and insurance money will not actually replace it, as any 5 spd in my area goes for about twice what insurance will pay (not even counting my chrome wheels and stereo upgrade). So sad. It has 155K on it right now and I was planning to drive it for at least another 50K if possible. I've used full synthetic and my mechanic says the engine is in great shape, so it's such a bummer to see it go. 

Prefer to spend less than $1000 for the swap (and ~$2000 for the other car), but maybe a little more if it'll be FUN when it's done! I have a friend who would be able to help if it's a simple swap... Is this crazy? 

Other advice welcome, too!

I've run a search on these forums but didn't see this question. Please direct me to a thread on the subject if you've already seen it, or if this topic belongs in the "project section"...
Thank you!
:newbie:


----------



## Vangtastic97 (Dec 21, 2007)

just find a maxima with a bad engine and tranny.


----------

